# Music Trade and Exchange (no money)



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I thought I'd put this up here since the thread in the Trade, Sell etc. gets deleted every 60 days (didn't know and thanks for the guys here at Guitars Canada for getting back to me so fast on where the original thread went). A place where we can, hopefully, trade CD's and DVD's without exchanging money (although if that's the only way then fine). Personally I'd rather trade.

I'm looking for Robin Trower, Gary Moore, Bonamassa, SRV (if there's something I don't already have) Jeff Beck (Live at Ronnie Scott's). If you have some blues stuff you want to trade just list it. Hopefully in time others will list what they want to trade.

*CD's to trade*
John Mayer -Where The Light Is. Double CD still in the shrink wrap, never opened.
John Mayer -Room For Squares. (regular release no bonus tracks)
Colin James -Limelight. Still in the shrink wrap, never opened.
Jeff Beck -Blow By Blow
Allman Brothers- Legendary Hits
James Taylor -October Road (one tiny ding but doesn't affect playing)
Crosby Stills Nash & Young -4 Way Street (Case a little scratched but CD's are mint)
Crosby Stills Nash & Young -Deja Vu. Still in the shrink wrap.
Bobbie Raitt -Fundamental

*DVD's to trade*
Chris Duarte - Axploration. Mint, but way over my head.
John Mayer -Where The Light Is
The Strat Pack -Live in concert. Still in the shrink wrap, never opened (check out Gary Moore's 'Redhouse' on YouTube)
Crosby Stills & Nash -The Acoustic Concert. Still in the shrink wrap, never opened.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

What nobody wants to trade? I thought this would be a good idea... guess not.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I think its a great idea!
Not sure if you are interested but I have one of those 20th Century Masters CD's featuring Eric Clapton. Has Layla, Cocaine, Bell Bottom Blues, Let It Grow, etc. New in the shrink wrap.
I would trade for Deja Vu and would also throw in an almost new Canada's own JW Jones Blues Band "Kissing in 29 days".
Let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Wow it took me a long time to get back here so sorry about that.

You know I have pretty much everything Clapton ever did and some really good versions so I don't think I'll go for this offer, but thanks for making it. At least others can now see what you're offering and maybe they will make some offers.

I'd really like some Trower blues and some of bonamassa's more recent stuff (who's going to trade that right?). I'll have to check out JW Jones Blues Band. I have never heard of them but I'm *always *looking for new blues.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

*A note to the moderators*

I originaly put this here and after it got going was deleted in 60 days which put everything everyone had posted back to zero. It makes this whole endeavour useless as it is something that will take much more time to grow. I thought I had moved it to the Pub but it looks like it got moved back over here. A music exchange just isn't going to work in 60 days or less and I think would be a great addition to the forum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

whammybar said:


> *A note to the moderators*
> 
> I originaly put this here and after it got going was deleted in 60 days which put everything everyone had posted back to zero. It makes this whole endeavour useless as it is something that will take much more time to grow. I thought I had moved it to the Pub but it looks like it got moved back over here. A music exchange just isn't going to work in 60 days or less and I think would be a great addition to the forum.


We will keep this thread in the music section.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Just updating what I still have available. Thanks

*CD's to trade*
John Mayer -Where The Light Is. Double CD still in the shrink wrap, never opened.
John Mayer -Room For Squares. (regular release no bonus tracks)
Jeff Beck -Blow By Blow
Allman Brothers- Legendary Hits
James Taylor -October Road (one tiny ding but doesn't affect playing)
Bobbie Raitt -Fundamental

*DVD's to trade*
Chris Duarte - Axploration. Mint, but way over my head.
John Mayer -Where The Light Is
The Strat Pack -Live in concert. Still in the shrink wrap, never opened (check out Gary Moore's 'Redhouse' on YouTube)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If anyone has the Brad Paisley DVD "Mud on the Lens" I would try to work out some kind of trade or just buy it.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out amazon.ca for a good selection of dvd concerts. Have got many from them - I know this is a trade thread but there doesn't seem to be too much response!


----------

